# NW Spanish Coast



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Going to be travelling around the NW Coast on the way into Portugal at the end of the month.

Need recommendations for Aires/Campsites from the French border round to the Portugese border.

Richard


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Camping Ribasadella Asturias. Stayed there a few years ago but within walking distance of the town. Pleasant location too.


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya Richard - try Cudillero harbour parking 43.565902, -6.151067, no services but loads of room and lovely spot, nice little village and some good fish restuarants. If you're lucky you may catch the small fishing boats coming in and buy direct.

cheers

Clyde


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for those two recommendations. 

What about around the French border, San Sebastián and Bilbao? 

Also the far west in Galicia, around the Coruna area?

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Spainish coast ????

Is that some exotic location I have yet to discover ???


Spanish perhaps, clunk clunk clunk clunk (Thats the sound of a pedant walking away to hide under his stone :wink2::wink2

Yes you ARE right, there's always one smart @rse about

Andy


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*nw spanish coast*

hi,

you must stay in san sebastion, aire at edge of town,great walk all the way along the front into the old town, plenty of buses back if you get tired, and bilbao, cant find the co,ods but the big carpark just down the river from the guganhim musem, always vans on there. no proplem for a couple of nights.

mags


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Camping Zarautz in town of same name is nice, on top of cliff overlooking the beach and town. Between San Senastian and Bilbao.

Mike


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

worky said:


> hya Richard - try Cudillero harbour parking 43.565902, -6.151067, no services but loads of room and lovely spot, nice little village and some good fish restuarants. If you're lucky you may catch the small fishing boats coming in and buy direct.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Clyde


Hi Richard, Cudillero is definitely worth a visit.

We love the NW of Spain. San Vicente de la Barquera is good as well. Good campsite not too far away. Playa de Oyambre, it may be in the ACSI book very friendly with a good bar and restaurant the last time we were there.

Fantastic cave to visit in the area plus another computer reconstructed cave system with prehistoric wall paintings.

Be sure to go to Potes in the Picos de Europa and a fairly short trip to Feunte De where we took the cable car up above the snow line in May when we were there. A few ACSI sites in the Potes area.

Edit. Here's a link to a site review I posted a couple of years ago with info about the caves. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5097


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Cabarseno Nature Park (south of Santander) has an aire (it was free when we used it last year in July). You park up next to a huge lake and can get a sneak peak of some of the animals over the perimeter fence. Free services as well and only a few minutes off the main coastal road. I thought that the park was a bit expensive but I am renown for being a tight wad.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Still free. We spent about 6 weeks in the North of Spain over the summer. Still in Spain at the moment and accessing internet from a bar so I don't have details of everywhere we went, but we found some fantastic places to stay. If you want to pm me I will try to dig up the names and GPS


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

You can stay at the Torre de Hercules in La Coruna. It's a car park, but Ok. or on the Paseo Maritimo near the the chairlift.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We stayed on this aire at La Coruna - you can walk along the prom all the way into the city.

ADDRESS:
Port San Pedro de Vismo, O Portino, La Coruna
GPS: N 43º 22.318' W 008º 26.690'

Also this one near Santiago - you can get the bus from the car park into the city centre.

ADDRESS:
Camping car Aire, Travesia do Porto, Milladoiro
GPS: N 42º 50.718' W 008º 34.860'

Pictures on my website below.

There are quite a fews aires in northern Spain.

http://www.lapaca.org

Christine


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Currently in San Sebastian. We always park on the headland as its much closer to the old town (3 mins walk) quiet o/n with just the sound of the waves.
View from the door...


----------

